# Calling the experts - Glow In The Dark Paint



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I've poked around the forums alot - really enjoy them. One thing I haven't found a lot of talk on is Glow In The Dark paint.

Do all of you like to use it?

How do you use it? On what props?

Any tips on using it?

Thanks!

ews


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm sure Wormyt will tell you she loves her GID dotroom. I've not done much with paint but folks point to this site for products and techniques. http://www.glowinc.com/


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

I found the GID paint in a spray can at the hardware store for a couple of bucks a can. I used a pumpkin carver stencil of a wizard with a glowing ball, but didnt cut out the ball but instead painted it with GID paint and set it in front of a blacklight and it looked pretty neat. You can also use liquid laundry detergent for glowing effects.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I got a quart of Crayola GITD paint a few years ago, it works well under blacklight or in the dark when "charged" with a bright light. When the rain washes it away, I just paint more on, a little goes a long way...
good luck


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

Try this one, blacklight, not GITD, but I use clearneon: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4060&highlight=blacklight


----------

